# Whats your theme for 2020



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

Asylum for the Criminally Insane!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Pet Sematary since I ended up not doing it this year as I had planned.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have no idea yet for this year


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Same as every year, no theme.


----------



## Nekrozombie (Aug 26, 2019)

Crows. I really want to do something with crows. I might go a plague route.


----------



## GhostCat (Aug 2, 2016)

Since Halloween is on a full (blue) moon, I want to do something themed around that. Still trying to scour Pinterest for a more cohesive theme that will be easy for people to participate in.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Back to the 80s - all 80s pop culture, movies and horror icons


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Dawnski - That sounds great!! I can't wait to see what you do!!


----------



## Cousin It (Jan 17, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> So whats your theme for 2020 going to be ?


The most evil thing I can think of. My husband's evil criminally insane spawns of Satan's family


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

dawnski said:


> Back to the 80s - all 80s pop culture, movies and horror icons


Always love your original themes Dawnski and original props and tips.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

GhostCat said:


> Since Halloween is on a full (blue) moon, I want to do something themed around that. Still trying to scour Pinterest for a more cohesive theme that will be easy for people to participate in.


Love this. Super original.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Nekrozombie said:


> Crows. I really want to do something with crows. I might go a plague route.


I did one several years back. Loved it. Wasn't very popular theme back then. Black Death 2015


----------



## Nekrozombie (Aug 26, 2019)

matrixmom said:


> I did one several years back. Loved it. Wasn't very popular theme back then. Black Death 2015


Dude, I never even thought about a wheel barrow! Awesome~


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Nekrozombie said:


> Dude, I never even thought about a wheel barrow! Awesome~


I found a big wood spool at a construction site (they use for electrical wires cables) and used that for the wheels...Nothing beats free


----------



## Nekrozombie (Aug 26, 2019)

matrixmom said:


> I found a big wood spool at a construction site (they use for electrical wires cables) and used that for the wheels...Nothing beats free


I agree. I will be looking out for one of those. Good thing I still have a lot of time ?


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

I live on a corner lot with a decent sized front yard, so I do multiples. The main yard will be a goblin pumpkin patch with zombie farm stand, skeleton workers, and haunted hayride. One side of the path(flat) will be a graveyard, the other (shrub garden) will be a spider's lair; both with animatrnoics. My porch is evenly split by the steps. One side will be the monsters' wake with shaking coffin, the other a pirate ghost ship. I'm working on putting a reindeer motor on the wheel so it looks like a skeleton is steering the ship, and putting a fan behind the canvas sail to look like there's wind. I'm also working on building an animated brig for this side. I try to protect my better props by either putting them out on the day, but this year, I'm putting most of them under cover on my porch and farm stand. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## MichelleCakeArtist (Aug 16, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> So whats your theme for 2020 going to be ?


This year I am doing “Haunted Shipwreck”...so excited about this one!


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

Please post any ideas you have, since I'm including a pirate ghost ship in mine. I'd love to share thoughts.


----------



## MichelleCakeArtist (Aug 16, 2017)

I would love to see pics of the ghost ship when completed. I have a few idea I'm playing with. Ocean projection lights for sure. Also, I found on Pinterest a way to make it look like you are under water and sharks are swimming above your head. I will share with you my Pinterest board. Haunted Shipwreck - SS Michando


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

I grabbed up a bunch of pirates from Home Depot after season, as well as some eye patches, swords, etc. to convert the generic skeletons I had to a crew. I also had a treasure chest and some other pirate gear from previous years. I am also saving up brown plastic jugs to use as rum/grog props and looking for some used manila rope for rigging. Still unsure of the lighting, but I have a lot to work with. Got a ship's wheel off of Amazon. Building a housing for it. As I build I'll share as well. Thanks for the Pinterest share.


----------



## MichelleCakeArtist (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow! I love your ideas!!!!!!


----------



## nyxcraft (Feb 22, 2020)

"The End"
Graveyards, tombstones, traditional Halloween witches, skeletons and wolves (this year Halloween is on a Saturday and there will be a full moon — the second in the month of October; also, daylight savings time ends late that night


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Thinking of creating my first home haunt for the neighborhood kids this year. Storyline - house that lures kids in and monsters that eat them. 
front yard- cemetery with grim reaper and coffins
Garage - dungeon with witches and kid inside cage 
Kitchen- cooking of victims guts and fog coming out of sink with nurse zombie 
Dining room- evil clown party eating away .. kid’s head pop out of dining room table on plate. Lots of clowns and Pennywise. 
living room- lost souls with creepy dolls to including Annabelle and scary pictures around
Exit out the front door through the small foyer with floating candles.

Love to read about all the different ideas. Please give some details if possible to your theme.


----------



## gpawood (Sep 24, 2008)

Doing my first Alien themed haunted house. I’ve seen many ideas and if I get started now, it could be successful.


----------



## KirstenO (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to do a Night at the museum theme this year and combine it with a silly ways to die dresscode.
For now I'm just trying to combine those two ideas into a solid partyplan


----------



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

I know we've still got plenty of time, but as you themers begin more detailed planning, acquisition, and builds, please share your progress, and photos if possible. I'd love to be a witness to your success - and learn some crafter's skills as well!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

HAUNTED HOLLYWOOD

I'm turning the house into a Hollywood movie set, and each room will feature a different classic movies/scenes:

Front yard (Tombstones of dead horror actors - Lon Cheney, Vincent Price, etc) and a red carpet leading to front door, stars of dead actors on driveway, Rocky Horror picture Show playing on projector on garage screen, ticket booth with skeleton ticket take at front door/ sign on front door saying "Quiet on the Set- Filming in Progress)...

Then guests will enter the first scene:

Dracula (living room turned into Dracula's Castle, but I'll also have movie props like a home made 1930's movie camera and the movie will be playing on the big screen TV),

Creature from the Black Lagoon (in the den, it'll be the "green room" where actors wait while they aren't being filmed, the movie will be on the tv; It's already my tiki lounge, so I'll play that up, lots of swampy moss hanging from ceiling, old barrels and crates, Director's Chairs)

Hitchcock themed bathroom (Psycho scene in shower, lots of birds on ceiling, Hitchcock silhouette on wall)

Frankenstein's Lab in laundry room (Frank will lay on top of washer/dryer, mad scientist nearby, another tv in there with classic Frankenstein movie playing) 

Rocky Horror Picture Show (front yard/garage) movie will be playing on big screen.

BackYard: The big "HOLLYWOOD" sign straight ahead on rear fence, with blood splatters and flickering lights.

HOCUS POCUS playing on another movie screen and whole backyard will be turned into Sandersen's Sisters Pub and scenes from Salem, focused on witches everywhere.

Getting started on some new props this month (March 2020) !


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

I usually put on a haunted garage instead of a party. The neighborhood comes by so I guess it could be a party...lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Werewolves, I don't think I am going to do a graveyard this year, we will see. Still going to put up a fence. Kinda shows the littles where to go, and drunk adults from stepping on crafts I worked hard on. Added bonus the young lady behind us has down syndrome and she loves wolfy. She was upset last year because I didn't bring him out. Promised her mom that he will be making an appearance this year.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Same theme as last year and the year before. A colonial new England era graveyard.

?


----------



## Chopsy (Feb 3, 2020)

This year, I plan to do a funhouse. I'm going to build a tent, and the entrance will be a giant clown mouth they must walk through. It should have four rooms.


----------



## Becciboo1822 (Sep 8, 2019)

3pinkpoodles said:


> HAUNTED HOLLYWOOD
> 
> I'm turning the house into a Hollywood movie set, and each room will feature a different classic movies/scenes:
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know if I posted on this or not already, but I want to have a 80's movies theme for Halloween. I will pick out a few of my favorite horror movies from the 80's and do a theme. Classic horror music, sound effects and maybe I'll dress up as Freddy Krueger.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

no more parties for me . but i do plan on decorating my front pourch not sure theme yet might go with witches but will see


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

It will be interesting to see where we are for Halloween. A virus theme sort of begs for zombies, even if it's just costuming up and wandering around the neighborhood at random.


----------



## calimom2k (Oct 1, 2017)

Every time I tried to have a certain theme, everyone just comes as something scary, not necessary to the theme. So I don't do a theme. I will definitely try again this year though!! I just moved into a different house and have a huge front and back yard, so need to figure out that first!! 😁


----------



## calimom2k (Oct 1, 2017)

MichelleCakeArtist said:


> I would love to see pics of the ghost ship when completed. I have a few idea I'm playing with. Ocean projection lights for sure. Also, I found on Pinterest a way to make it look like you are under water and sharks are swimming above your head. I will share with you my Pinterest board. Haunted Shipwreck - SS Michando


WOW! Can hardly wait to see what you come up with!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> So whats your theme for 2020 going to be ?


Gothic Literary Dinner party. We are doing a Poe murder mystery game.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Gothic Literary Dinner party. We are doing a Poe murder mystery game.


oh very cool i am not sure what i am doing but it will be a dinner party


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Fairytale Witches! Going to wear the gorgeous new renaissance outfit my mother made me and theme decor to Hansel and Gretel, Baba Yaga, Frau Trude, etc. figuring out my approach still but very excited!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

My theme this year, a struggling dirt poor hard working Reaper. Jk, lol
I really don’t have a theme this year, but if I was able to, I was gonna do ghost story authors, like everyone would dress up as someone who wrote a great ghost story, like Washington Irving, or Edgar Allen Poe, etc...


----------



## archaeologygurl (Jul 11, 2012)

We're going to do a Jaws/beach theme for Halloween. it might just be me and my family celebrating it but I won't let anything stop me from Halloween-ing!


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

Doing pirates this year. I'm almost finished with my mermaid (she just needs hair). I'm making the "plank" today from wooden pallets, plastic sheeting and giant sharks from wrapping paper. I got a wagon wheel from Tractor Supply yesterday for the ships wheel.


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

gpawood said:


> Doing my first Alien themed haunted house. I’ve seen many ideas and if I get started now, it could be successful.












*My mom did aliens a few years ago. The ship is made out of siding insulation*, the alien from milk gallons.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Things have changed at my place and after 15 years of parties i will not be having big parties any more . my party area is no more. but change is good so i will still be decorating my front area and have some small themed family dinners


----------



## Nichegirl (Jul 25, 2020)

Homer Rocks said:


> Doing pirates this year. I'm almost finished with my mermaid (she just needs hair). I'm making the "plank" today from wooden pallets, plastic sheeting and giant sharks from wrapping paper. I got a wagon wheel from Tractor Supply yesterday for the ships wheel.


We are too! think our wagon wheel turned out pretty well. Made the handles from spindles of a broken chair a Neighbor was tossing.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

nyxcraft said:


> "The End"
> Graveyards, tombstones, traditional Halloween witches, skeletons and wolves (this year Halloween is on a Saturday and there will be a full moon — the second in the month of October; also, daylight savings time ends late that night, and hopefully, it will be the end of having Trump as president, as the next Tuesday is election day)


Excellent idea!


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

Nichegirl said:


> We are too! think our wagon wheel turned out pretty well. Made the handles from spindles of a broken chair a Neighbor was tossing.
> View attachment 732862


Thats awesome!!! Way to go Nichegirl🎃🎃


----------



## Snojul (Sep 13, 2020)

New here... We are hosting an unmasked party... no masks 2020. Entrance is witches cauldron with spin the wheel for your shot to enter. Dining Table = finger foods and mini cauldrons of candy. Kitchen = Practical Magic with black umbrellas, brooms, witches hats, cauldron on stove with potion brewing and midnight margaritas. Hocus Pocus with BOOK to sign in and place at back of book to hold pictures. Nightmare before Christmas (not sure what to do here yet) Movie room playing favorite slasher flicks. Bar area will have different drinks and dance floor.


----------



## FL Haunter 71 (Jul 19, 2020)

This year I am doing a haunted circus in a graveyard. The idea is that this circus was shutdown by a cemetery and all the clowns were laid to rest there, but every Halloween they come back to life. I will also include a Freak Show in the circus. Hopefully whats in my head will translate over to the setup.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I would love to do scary circus/clowns! But on my own that'd be hard to pull off.
Doing haunted pumpkin patch this year!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

The Omenwood Hotel. I think it's time. It's been 4 years since I picked up John Sherry's Hotel Props.


----------

